# DIY Clear Cover - Materials?



## skinz180189 (26 Jul 2009)

I've got 3 potential materials to make a DIY clear cover for my Breeder tank from (I just smashed the glass one), Clear Acrylic, Perspex & Polycarbonate. Price wise, I prefer the Acrylic/Perspex. Will either of these be fine?


----------



## aaronnorth (26 Jul 2009)

yep 

I used a think acrylic sheet used as a cover sheet for picture frames. Cost me Â£10 to cover my 120 x 40cm. Much cheaper then perspex, however, cracks easily.


----------



## skinz180189 (26 Jul 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> yep
> 
> I used a think acrylic sheet used as a cover sheet for picture frames. Cost me Â£10 to cover my 120 x 40cm. Much cheaper then perspex, however, cracks easily.



I might go Perspex then, with the luck I've been having recently.


----------



## Polly (26 Jul 2009)

I use 2 perspex pieces - cut to size, as a cover for my 2ft tank.  Had them for years and a bit (very) scratched and cloudy now after being scrubbed with a greenback sponge to get off some paint I put on to simulate leaves    but they work fine and the plants don't seem to care     They work much better than the thin plastic tank covers you can buy.

I'll be buying some more soon to make a cover for son's Arc Pod nano tank as the water evaporates before your eyes, so will get enough to replace them too.  It's very cheap and easy to cut.


----------



## gerlewis (27 Jul 2009)

I use a local plastic supplier on the industrial estate.

Â£6 for a 1.5m clear plastic to replace the yellowed one in my Arcadia Luminaire

and Â£7 for 4mm thick top to fit my 36" tank (It sits on the braces, slightly too small so I can fit my fingers in it)


----------



## skinz180189 (30 Jul 2009)

Â£8.16 for 6mm Lexan Polycarbonate cut to size, might aswell do that!


----------



## Simon D (30 Jul 2009)

I got a 2 ft off-cut from a local glaziers for Â£1.50. Sold as Polystyrene, but not as you know it! Used for shed windows etc.

Easy to cut to exact size by scoring with a sharp (Stanley) knife, prefererably both sides, then it just snaps away. I've rounded corners and allowed for filter pipe work with a file: works a treat.


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Oct 2009)

I purchased some acrylic on ebay before, just have a look at people that sell it and then ask them how much would it cost with the dimensions you want, my piece came pre cut to my measures no hassle and pretty cheap too.


----------

